# SV Beef roast: smoke, refrigerate then SV - is it safe?



## daytripper (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi all - I'm doing a smoke (over-the-top chilli) on the BGE Saturday, and then was planning to SV a beef roast the next day for another meal. I see now that smoking + SV is a great way to do a roast.

Question - *could I smoke a roast, cool overnight & then SV the next day? Is it safe? Would it work?*

I'd put the beef roast in the BGE with the chilli and smoke it for a few hours on Saturday (to, say, 130f internal), then take it out, keep it overnight in the fridge, and then SV it on Sunday (6-8 hours) - but don't want to kill anyone w. food poisoning...

thanks!
marc


----------



## daytripper (Apr 15, 2022)

Might still give it a pop w. the Looftlighter to crisp it up at the end...


----------



## dr k (Apr 15, 2022)

Sure. Smoking to 130 the outside will be pasteurized being closer to the temp of the smoker with an IT of 130. The next day with the SV at 130 the cold roast will be 130 throughout in an hour + depending on thickness and needs to hold for 112 minutes @130 to pasteurize throughout. If you have a higher SV bath temp, then the duration drops in the chart below to pasteurize throughout. If you're going 6-8 hours, then it'll be pasteurized in the first three hours. Whenever you meet the pasteurizing tables in https://douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html 
the sealec SV vac bag with meat can be cooled in a bowl of ice water in the fridge quickly and then can be stored in a 37.5° fridge for up to 28 days before eating/freezing.


----------



## daytripper (Apr 16, 2022)

Excellent - thanks. Gave it an hour's smoke until the 1/2in into the meat hit rare temp. Would have cooked lower temp for a longer smoke, but I had an over-the-top chilli in there at the same time.

Next question - bag up for sous-vide once it's cooled today, or directly before starting the SV tomorrow?

thanks!


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2022)

I'd just put it in the fridge to cool throughout. Then bag later or just before SV.


----------



## daytripper (Apr 17, 2022)

worked a treat - very tasty and no-one sick yet. Thanks for the tips!


----------

